# 92 Nissan NX2000 heating problem



## mouse23004 (Apr 3, 2011)

The car overheats for apparently no reason. Its full of water, the water pump is good (i went to replace it because I suspected it to be the problem), and the thermostat is good. I'm thinking that the head may be plugged up or something like that, but as far as other ideas I'm out of em. If anybody has any insight as to why this motor wont stay cool, your input would be greatly appreciated. Also even though the water pump and thermostat are in good condition the car fails to blow water through the coolant lines. thats why I think there is a blockage in the head or something to that affect. Thanks


----------



## speedyb13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Do u know for sure if the fans r working? My 92 would heat up also for no reason. Come to find out my fan was not working.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, check the fans. Other reasons could be a restrictive or clogged radiator, restricted airflow through the radiator core, or a failed head gasket. Was the air purged from the cooling system after the water pump replacement?


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Yes, check the fans. Other reasons could be a restrictive or clogged radiator, restricted airflow through the radiator core, or a failed head gasket. Was the air purged from the cooling system after the water pump replacement?


Bump. 

If you didnt burp the system after you replaced your coolant and your thermostat, it could cause your thermostat to fail. 
My suggestion- redrain and reflush your coolant, replace thermostat, and burp it this time.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Since its a fairly easy job, I would, as a short time experiment, remove the thermostat completely, replace the thermostat housing, fill, burp and see if the overheating problem persists ...................... if its gone you have a funky thermostat irrespective of its age.


----------

